# aborted procedure ?



## lbarbar (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, 

i need the cpt code for this case please:

a patient with ovarian cancer is for Internal Debulking Surgery ,TAH+BSO,Omentectomy ........

then after exploratory laparotomy was done the procedure was aborted due to unresectable tumor .......

should i assign code 49000?
or 

58952-53???

thank you


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm torn between 52 and 53 for the mod. You would definitely report the planned procedure. This may help you decide

http://www.cgsmedicare.com/partb/pubs/news/2012/0712/cope19315.html


----------



## lbarbar (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you CodingKing for your reply. 

i will report the procedure as you said, and i have read the link you sent .....

but sill can't decide if it 52 or 53

any one can help?


----------



## chasarmil (Oct 1, 2015)

I would bill the planned procedure and use modifier 53.


----------



## MFMcoder (Oct 7, 2015)

Deborah J. Grider's book U]Coding with Modifiers, A guide to Correct CPT and HCPCS Level II Modifier Usage[Ustates " Do not use this modifier (52) if the procedure is discontinued after administration of anesthesia (use modifier 53)."


----------

